# Timing



## JoeBananas (Jun 16, 2011)

need help timing a 95 nissan altima. Doing a head job on it. Marked the Crank pulley, Lower Timing chain, Camshaft sprockets and most of the upper timing chain. I thought I had marked the Idler pulley sprocket, but found out later it was a front facing washer for the bearing for the idler sprocket bolt...

Need to discuss how I can properly time my motor when I reassemble. I can't access the lower timing chain cover without taking the motor out, and I don't have the tools to do that, so in short, I can't take off the lower timing chain cover off.

Is there a way to time it *perfectly* by trial and error, or by having a ratio or by counting the tooths on the sprockets?

here is a picture I took of the marks I made on the chain at TDC or very close to it, as it shifted a little when I took off the camshaft sprockets. The marks on the camshaft pulleys are on the marker dots. of course, the dots on the lower part of the chain and washer are not since there is no markers on them...

Monday3.jpg picture by JamesMark25 - Photobucket

in this picture is the idler sprocket still on the head, with the imprinted dot on the sprocket at roughly 12 o clock and the mark I made in pink nail polish as well as surface where the pulley (that I thought was the face of the sprocket) goes...

Monday3.jpg picture by JamesMark25 - Photobucket

and lastly, here is a picture of the upper timing chain before I marked anything and removed it...

Monday3.jpg picture by JamesMark25 - Photobucket

I could really used some help here because If I don't succeed in this rebuild (I have never done any of this before) I will be out of a vehicle and pretty much fucked. I have a college degree, I am 26, I can't find a job, and even if I could I couldn't get there. 

I have invested roughly 250 dollars into this fix and don't want to see it go to waste. If i can get even another 50,000 more miles out of this car I can save up and buy either a motorcycle or another cheap car...

Thanks for your time and help...take care and god bless


----------

